# Ear Glue products



## robinhuerta

Ok everyone....I have a question!..?

Besides,..."Tear Mender & Skin Bond".....what other products have you had success with?
I am trying to locate a "tubed" adhesive that is from Germany...and used as a "ear glue"...? I think it is in a yellow colored tube.

ANY information would be appreciated.
We occasionally help people whith "creased ears"....and we've noticed that the "skin bond" brand is not doing as well as before....maybe the formula has changed?.

Thanks in advance,
Robin


----------



## kutzro357

The best glue comes from a medical supply store. Ostemy glue for people that have a colostomy bag.


----------



## JKlatsky

I will tell you what, I know some people haven't had a lot of success, but we used eyelash glue (The kind for fake eyelashes) and it worked great for us...We used it with breathe right strips to prop up the ears and it held for weeks. Skin Bond changed their formula and now they recommend Torbot Bonding Cement since it's similar to the original Skin Bond formulation. 

http://www.exmed.net/dept.asp?dept_id=491&gclid=CNWm77yeqI4CFSgRGgodIl3mZQ


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

Is there a limit on age to have the ears glued. I have a 14 month old shepherd and he has one lazy ear. Could someone please help me on what I should do. I would love for both ears to stand up. But if that is not possible it will not make me love him any less.


----------



## tracyc

I think most people would agree that at 14 months, if the ear was going to stand properly it would have done so by now, and that glue or tape probably won't help. 

That said, the glue or tape won't hurt your dog (other that to probably take the hair off the ears, which will grow back.) If you feel like you need to give it a try or else you'll always wonder "what if..." then you can give it a go for a couple of weeks and see if it helps any at all.


----------



## robinhuerta

Hey...I just wanted to share this "tid-bit" of info!!

.....I ordered a glue from the Medical Supply Co,...just like the poster recommended........LOVE IT!!!! Great stuff! Works like a charm! Thank you for the recommendation!

Product name: Perma-Type Surgical Cement 4oz 

.....one suggestion though....it does contain (Latex)...so be careful if you or your dog has a latex allergy.

Have a great one,
Robin


----------



## melindajane

I started the breathe rite strips on Kyra at about 14 months old, after taping failed, etc. She had very soft ears that would only stand if she was interested in something!! She is now 5 years old and both ears stand , even though still soft. My thought is use them for a week or so, take them out, when one or both ears start falling, put them in again. I used them until she was about 3 years old (when needed)( I think she finally got so sick of the strips that she kept them up!! I did use false eyelash glue to keep the strips in and any glue residue was easily removed with Goo Gone (be sure to wash the ear after using)!


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

Thanks, I will try the eyelash glue. I dont know, but trying to find anything in Canada is quite a chore. I found a place that sells jiffysew, but they have not yet gotten back to me. I did a search yesterday and found out other people are using it for dogs ears. I have bought the breathe right strips, but I have no glue to try. Do you remember what brand of eyelash glue it was? Sounds kinda stupid but my luck, I would end up with a german shepherd with breathe right strips stuck in his ears for years.


----------



## tracyc

Could you order it on line? The "Tear Mender" latex glue that many use is available at several online retailers, like these: 

http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/tear_mender_system.html


http://www.amazon.com/Tear-Mender-Glue-T...91441407&sr=8-1


or here's the medical glue: 

http://www.edlpmed.com/snu4000-00.html


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

Thanks for the links. Have you or anyone else ever heard of Jiffysew, it is also a product that breeders are using to glue their dogs ears. I found the address, It is located in Peterbourgh, Ontario, Canada. I really dont want to try a product that no one else has tried. Geez, It might be like gorilla glue or something and lukas will be stuck for good


----------



## tracyc

I haven't. But if breeders there have used it with success, go for it. There are a million and one ways to glue ears. All the glue products discussed are latex-based products, which are safe. 

You obviously don't want to use any kind of "super glue." That would stick them for a long time.


----------



## Romance

my dad used jiffysew with his collies. it works well and is water soluble


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

Thanks, to all that have replied to my glue questions. I received a email from the company that makes the jiffysew. I was told that it would be $10.00 cdn inclusive for the glue and shipping which I think that is a good price. If there is anyone that needs the address or email let me know, and I will post it.


----------



## lhczth

bump


----------



## brunosrk

F Y I . . . In case anyone is wondering how to get the left over glue off ears, I've used Uni-Solve to remove the left over Tear Mender on Duke's ears. Stuff works great!! It's a Smith & Nephew product I bought at a local medical supply place.


----------



## jdiaz

Hello everybody, I am new to this site and was hoping for some help as well. 
My pup (king) is 8 mos old. for a while there he would have either one ear up or the other. i thought it would be ok..well now they are both down and floppy and it is manking me CRAZY !!!!
is this something i can try to fix myself or do i need to take him in to the vet ?? someone please help, im getting very worried.


----------



## jdiaz

How did you use the strips ??


----------



## Donald Bessey

I used breaht right strips in my GSD and what I did is use eye lash glue. I put two in each ear in a big X . I held the X in the ear for about 90 sec it held very good. If they do fall out I just redid them. You just have to keep at it here is a pic just after I did it the first time. One ear I even put three in because I didnt think I got it right and here she is now, Dont give up it dosnt hurt them and it dosnt cost alot


----------



## salinasam

I used colostomy glue that I bought from a medical supply store. It was placed onto a playing card and then remained in the ear for about 2 months depending on how good of a job you do glueing and cutting the card to fit. I left about a 1/4 of an inch to a 1/3 on each side of ear exposed. This worked my dog now has an ear made of steel! The only negative (wasnt that bad either) was once the card fell out some leftover glue remained for a few months just looked like a dark spot. Now there is no sign of it he is almost 1. I did not wait around once I thought the ear was not going to stand.


----------



## travclay

i just started using tear mender and the only question i have is how long should i keep his ears glues for? it seems to hold for about 8 or 9 days, so i just re glues them yesterday, but how many times should i do this? when they came unglued they were standing perfectly at first but by the end of the day his right ear had began to sag just a lil bit so i applied more glue. thanks for the help.


----------



## k950ECHO

HI ! Im new here. I am Laso having issues with My GSD ears. I have used tear mender and it worked after 5 days they came apart and still the one is floppy. Normally I wouldnt care but I paid a heafyt price for her. We are doing confirmation, and need that Lazy ear up. SO thanks for all the posts with Breathe right Strips, Eye lash Glue... Etc. We'll see.


----------



## k950ECHO

OK, I had to tell you. After I got off work (1800-0600) I went straight to the nearest 24 hr Walmart and purchased the Clear Breathe Right Strips and Eye Lash Glue. Raced home, cleaned the one lazy ear (witch Hazel), waited for it to dry. While waiting for it to dry , unpeeled the backing of the strip off & alid the sticky side up on the sink. Applied the eye las glue in a thin line on the sticky side, and after trying to get her settled into a Platz, placed the strip where the ear bends at and applied it holding in place for about 15 sec. I had to apply a second strip for the top portion of the ear, over laping the end of the first strip. 

12 hrs later, after sleeping, still are up. and You cant even see the strips/glue. the ear looks naturally up. (strips still attached.) THIS IS AWESOME !!!!!

Breathe Right Strips, $4.62 / Eye Lash Glue, $ 2.52, Ears that stand making my GSD looking awesome and sexy??? PRICELESS.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

Wow, $4.62 for the strips. CVS and Walgreens here = $12.99 no matter what kind you get.


----------



## KG K9

Tear Mender and cards.

Just FINALLY got Tear Mender after driving around all over.

I couldn't get it to stick. The stuff I got is real runny and white, but hardens to a latex kinda, as I figured. But no luck.

I had to use the nail glue and they finally stuck.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Melly

I have also heard skin bond works something like 
https://www.parthenoninc.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=0&idproduct=183

Ive asked a few people about tear mender some say it sticks some say it wont stick no matter what so I'm not sure lol.

If you find something that works please let me know I am also thinking of doing something with my girls floppy ears she is 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## lrodptl

Melly said:


> I have also heard skin bond works something like
> https://www.parthenoninc.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=0&idproduct=183
> 
> Ive asked a few people about tear mender some say it sticks some say it wont stick no matter what so I'm not sure lol.
> 
> If you find something that works please let me know I am also thinking of doing something with my girls floppy ears she is 5 1/2 months old.


permatype surgical glue has worked for us for 4 months.


----------



## Mrs.K

robinhuerta said:


> Ok everyone....I have a question!..?
> 
> Besides,..."Tear Mender & Skin Bond".....what other products have you had success with?
> *I am trying to locate a "tubed" adhesive that is from Germany...and used as a "ear glue"...? I think it is in a yellow colored tube.
> *
> ANY information would be appreciated.
> We occasionally help people whith "creased ears"....and we've noticed that the "skin bond" brand is not doing as well as before....maybe the formula has changed?.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Robin


UHU! You are talking about UHU Klebstoff. 
UHU - Synonym für Kleben und Klebstoff: UHU


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I used Perma type surgical glue (human grade). They also sell a remover solvant.


----------



## bocron

We bought Tear Mender glue and some Dr. Scholl's Mole Foam Padding (NOT Mole Skin or Mole Skin Plus). We cut the foam padding into a large teardrop shape, peeled off the tape and applied the Tear Mender to the sticky side (yes, we put it on the adhesive that came on the padding) then we put a very thin layer of the Tear Mender inside the clean ear and stuck the Mole Foam padding into the ear. It gave the ears support and held the ears up for about 5-6 days before needing to be replaced. We did this for a few weeks, one ear required a bit more that the other but both are finally up.


----------



## Mrs.K

Okay, I went out to get the breathing right strips and eyelash glue. 

It takes quite a while until the glue is hard enough so the strips hold and I had to put more than three into her ears until that one side would stand up by itself but then she was kind of letting it down again and I put some medical tape around the lower part of the ear and now it actually stands up.


----------



## Mrs.K

Update: 
Okay, this was ridiculous. I guess I must have placed the strip wrong, the ear couldn't stand up with all those strips in it. However, I figured it out. 


One strip! ONE strip did the trick. I took everything out of her ear and used one strip and the ear is up. You can barely notice it either.


----------



## Whitedog404

I use Pattex glue and ear forms (super lightweight and my dog doesn't even acknowledge them) from Germany. The glue lasts for several weeks. You can get them through www.caniscallidus.com, which is located in the States. The glue didn't irritate Dexter's ears at all and the forms are reuseable. In fact, one ear is getting droopy again, so I'll reapply the form in the next day or so. Those blasted ears...


----------



## WhiteVegas

Mrs.K said:


> Update:
> Okay, this was ridiculous. I guess I must have placed the strip wrong, the ear couldn't stand up with all those strips in it. However, I figured it out.
> 
> 
> One strip! ONE strip did the trick. I took everything out of her ear and used one strip and the ear is up. You can barely notice it either.


By any chance do you have before and after pictures? im kinda having the same problem. Thanks


----------



## Riley_404

I had just recently bought the duo eyelash glue and breath right strips, but now I'm not sure what to do with them. Am I suppose to glue the strips in his ear and glue the tips of his ears together, or just glue the strips in the ears? Any help would be appreciated. He's 7 months old if it matters.


----------



## Ellen Tompos

Did you use the Perma type cement with the breathe rite strips?
How long did you have to use them and most important what did you use to clean cement off of the ears?


----------



## cathy4kats

*help with ears*



melindajane said:


> I started the breathe rite strips on Kyra at about 14 months old, after taping failed, etc. She had very soft ears that would only stand if she was interested in something!! She is now 5 years old and both ears stand , even though still soft. My thought is use them for a week or so, take them out, when one or both ears start falling, put them in again. I used them until she was about 3 years old (when needed)( I think she finally got so sick of the strips that she kept them up!! I did use false eyelash glue to keep the strips in and any glue residue was easily removed with Goo Gone (be sure to wash the ear after using)!


 hello,I have a 6 1/2 month old shepherd with one lazy ear and they are thin or soft as you put it. How do you use breathe rite strips?????/ I was just going to start with a foam insert and glue but the strips sound interesting?
cathy


----------



## Cluemanti

Anyone have any detailed pics of methods they used or where to find some? Trying to go the strips/eye lash glue since it is the easiest to get.


----------



## Shanar

*Gluing Ears*

I have a 10 month old GSD mix whose ears fall to the side vs falling to the front. I've used the Breathe Right strips both vertically/horizontally, but her ears bend to the side so close to her head that it's nearly impossible to get them to stand up straight with the strips....has anyone had a GSD with ears that fall to the side vs the front and managed to get the ears up? I know she is older, but we've been trying since she was about 6 1/2 months because we were waiting for her to quit teething.

cheers!
shana and Nala


----------



## Shanar

Cluemanti said:


> Anyone have any detailed pics of methods they used or where to find some? Trying to go the strips/eye lash glue since it is the easiest to get.


A friend of mine passed this link along to me...it seemed helpful. I paid attention to the bottom portion of taping an older puppy's ears...


----------



## Shanar

Shanar said:


> A friend of mine passed this link along to me...it seemed helpful. I paid attention to the bottom portion of taping an older puppy's ears...


oops...here is the link..
http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/how_to_tape_ears_text.htm


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

CanisCallidus Online Shop

If it takes you to the home page, type ear forms in the search engine. You will need surgical glue such as Perm A Type. Same for glue remover, use surgical glue remover only, ie Dermisol.

Ten months is late but I've read a few threads on here that ears have come up that late. Good luck.


----------



## harpinche

I don't mean to be odd one out here, but what do you use ear glue for?


----------



## koda00

harpinche said:


> I don't mean to be odd one out here, but what do you use ear glue for?


to use for ear forms or moleskin. Its a technique if you have an ear (s) that needs a little help to stand.


----------



## Batzmomm

*how to remove the tear mend glue*

So I've glued Tank's ears up for the last week and a half. A total of 3 times. Now there's so much glue on them I don't think they'll hold anymore. They came down this morning. Any ideas of how I can remove the old glue from his ears so I can reglue?


----------



## bocron

Usually glue removes glue. Put a bit of glue right on the ear and you can rub with your finger or a slightly damp paper towel to remove the glue. Be careful of the hair and that you don't potentially sensitive skin too roughly.


----------



## Queenie Ga

To remove glue use baby oil with eye makeup removal pads , it make the glue much easier to loosen and doesn't hurt the pup. hope this helps


----------



## garydp21

Cluemanti said:


> Anyone have any detailed pics of methods they used or where to find some? Trying to go the strips/eye lash glue since it is the easiest to get.


I used TEAR MENDER GLUE NON TOXIC I got it from joannes craft store...and u put it on along the edge of his ears and go up...and pinch them together. So he looks like a cone head...and after a week they shoulf be up and glue seperates on its own.. my dogs were glued for 3 days and seperated and they were up for good heres dome pics


----------



## Trinch

A good way with out glue on ears


----------



## wolfmonte

GermanShepherdLover said:


> Is there a limit on age to have the ears glued. I have a 14 month old shepherd and he has one lazy ear. Could someone please help me on what I should do. I would love for both ears to stand up. But if that is not possible it will not make me love him any less.


I personally don't wait too long especially when the ear never went up. I would glue them up at 4.5 months of age. However, taping should be the next step if gluing didn't work.


----------

